# Transferring files from XP Pro desktop to Vista laptop



## Chloroform (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey all,

I just got a new laptop with Vista Home Premium for school next year and would like to transfer my documents and my music from my old Windows XP Pro desktop. I was hoping there was a method that would allow me to do so through an ethernet cable as the files are far too large for anything else (at least within the limited scope of my experience) to be viable/convenient. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.

Chloroform


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DO you have a broadband router to access the Internet? If so, you just need to connect them both to it. Here's a tutorial: Windows XP And Vista On The LAN Together


----------

